# httpd: Syntax error on line 88 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf



## Sal Scaffidi (Nov 3, 2015)

I am a beginner when it comes to Linux FreeBSD.  Yesterday, my intranet stopped running.  When I log into webmin and try to start Apache, I get the following error:


```
Failed to start apache :
/usr/local/sbin/apachectl start :
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
httpd: Syntax error on line 88 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_ssl.so into server: /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_ssl.so: Undefined symbol "get_dh2048"
Starting apache22.
httpd: Syntax error on line 88 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_ssl.so into server: /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_ssl.so: Undefined symbol "get_dh2048"
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22: WARNING: failed to start apache22
```
I have no idea what this means and am racking my brain trying to figure this out.  I really need some help since this is my first experience with any of this.

FreeBSD 9.1


----------



## protocelt (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi

I don't use Apache but from my understanding, a safe bet is too link everything to the security/openssl port instead of the base OpenSSL. Try adding WITH_OPENSSL=port to your /etc/make.conf file and rebuilding www/apache22 and all of it's dependencies with portmaster(8): `# portmaster -r apache22` and see if that helps. Make sure you back up your configuration before hand.


----------



## kpa (Nov 3, 2015)

FreeBSD 9.1 is no longer supported. Upgrade to 9.3.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## protocelt (Nov 3, 2015)

Didn't catch that. Yes, definitely upgrade.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 3, 2015)

Time to switch to Apache 2.4 also.


----------



## scottro (Nov 4, 2015)

Without knowing your situation--for example, are you a new sysadmin and the person who put it together is gone, while there are good reasons to upgrade, there's always the risk of breaking things.  For example, just upgrading apache from 2.2 to 2.4 will almost certainly break things because there were configuration changes.   https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html goes through some of them.

If this is your own home or something, then yes, you should definitely upgrade, break things, and learn from it.  If you were for example, hired as a Linux admin and they say, Oh by the way, we've got this FreeBSD machine that we never told you about, but you're expected to know everything, because you're the computer guy, then be careful with upgrades, because they can and do break things.

Ideally it is best to upgrade both FreeBSD and Apache if possible, but be sure to have a plan B. 

Aside from that--as David Letterman said to Lindsey Lohan,  Put out the fire, then fix the wiring problem.  protocelt's advice is probably the safest solution, though before doing that run `portsnap fetch update` to get the latest ports.

Oh, and one thing FreeBSD does much better than most versions of Linux is mention the changes that have happened.  If you do update (which you should if at all possible), read /usr/src/UPDATING which will give information about about changes.


----------

